# development



## ThomasK

I was told that this word in Czech means 'development'. Am I right ? In what sense then ? I am especially looking for the word 'development' as in 'development of a project, of North/South cooperation'. 

Cum quo: does the word contain other words or references ?


----------



## Jana337

"Vivos" doesn't mean anything at all. I guess you mean "vývoj". "Rozvoj" would fit into your context as well.


----------



## ThomasK

Yes, yes, I have misread it, I am sorry. Could you explain them ? 

Is 'roz' the prefix like 'de-' ?


----------



## Jana337

I perceive "vývoj" as more neutral of the two words. It can be either positive or negative. "Rozvoj" sounds positive, like "advancement" (but bad things can develop, too - a disease for example). The roz- prefix - at least in this case - gives an idea of something small changing into something big (unfolding, expanding); not necessarily in the physical sense of the word.

In other contexts, roz- has the meaning of "to disperse".


----------



## ThomasK

Could you give some contexts where you could use 'vyvoj' ? Does it have to do with nature for example ? Do you know an English synonym ? 

'Development' is more like 'rozvoj', it seems to me. Development often implies things 'expanding', being expanded... 

Still curious about _vivoj_.  Do I see a common root in both ('voy') ?


----------



## K.u.r.t

Re more examples:
Vývoj software (software development)
Evoluční vývoj druhu (evolutionary development of species)
In these cases the development does not necessarily mean that something is getting bigger, it is just getting better (hopefuly)


But you can say:
Rozvojové trhy (developing markets (their main feature is that they expand rather rapidly))
Rozvinutá choroba (rozvinutá is adj. from rozvoj) = a disease that has progressed a lot

In general: if the context allows for the word "progress" then rozvoj is the right translation. Just like Jana said, other menaings of rozvoj are "to unfold or expand"


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, very interesting. I think one cannot render this ambiguity (well...) in two words, I think, although of course there is expansion, etc. 

But is it an adj. in example 2 ? And what is the common base ('voy')? It reminds me of the English 'envelop'/ develop' ( wrapping & unwrapping)...


----------



## nedvidek

You need to know what kind of development, or change you are describing or emphasizing:

1. Neutral - evolution in general, events or stages following one another in natural order along a predictable timeline - use the word *vývoj*.

2. Qualitative - from bad to better to great, progressing upward, aspiring for the ideal state - use the word *pokrok*.

3. Quantitative - from small to big, simple to complex, from dormant to expansive - use the word *rozvoj.*


----------



## ThomasK

So no more word is more general, some kind of common denominator ?


----------



## nedvidek

*Vývoj* is the most general term. It covers all evolutionary changes. It is neutral and as Jana said, it can be positive or negative. *Rozvoj* or *Pokrok* are certain forms of *Vývoj* used for specific expressions.


----------



## ThomasK

Then my last question for the time being is : what is that common element ('voy')? 

It reminds me of the English 'envelop'/ develop' ( wrapping & unwrapping)...


----------



## Jana337

-voj is related to "vinout (se)" (the verbs discussed in this thread have these perfective forms: vyvinout (se), rozvinout (se)), which means things like "to meandre", "to unfold". And "wrapping" is a correct guess, too (zavinout - to wrap).


----------



## BezierCurve

> Then my last question for the time being is : what is that common element ('voy')?



Supposedly similar thing to its Polish equivalent, found in "rozwoj", "zwoj" etc.


----------



## ThomasK

I tried to find the meaning of the word in nicetranslator.com, and according to that site the word means 'to roll' (so the link with 'en-velop', 'de-velop' is quite obvious to me). Pleasant surprise. Thanks !


----------

